# Ar-r-r-g-g-h-h! Chickens!!!



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2009)

I live on a corner. The side street is a barely travelled residential street. Along that side of my property, which is up about 10' higher than the street, is where I spread my horse manure. I have a section about 6' wide and a strip about 75' long. In between the street and the manure pile are bushes, which hide the manure pile from the street. It is not a fly problem because I spread out the manure every day when I add to the pile, it dries and decomposes. A couple times a year I dig all the decomposed manure out and use it in my flower beds and rain forest.

The H'mong family across the street has 3 hens and a rooster. About 3 weeks ago the chickens discovered my manure pile. They scratch around in the pile, making big holes in it and spreading the manure out towards the street. Its a pretty big job for me to go out there every morning and rake and shovel it all back up the hill and off the side of the street.

I've told the chickens' owner twice very nicely, that the chickens are making a lot of extra work for me and what they are doing. The second time I went over there the guy closed the door in my face.

I won't shoot them, so don't offer that advice to me. I have tried my grandson's air soft gun, but I'm not a very good shot. And besides that, as soon as I'm out of sight, the birds are right back here again. 

What can I do? I'm not against trapping them. Do they make traps to ensnare chickens?


----------



## t_mclellan (Dec 26, 2009)

Look up "Bow Trap" They are easy to make. Not the 1 with the bow & arrow!
I'll see if I can find a link.
Its a "Bow Net".
http://www.eaglehunter.co.uk/PhotoGallery/American/08-Bownet.htm

http://www.modernfalconry.com/


----------



## Shelly (Dec 26, 2009)

I had chickens for 15 years before we got rid of them to build a pool. They LOVE to dig in soft earth, and would tear my compost pile to bits.
Hate to say it, but there is little you can do. They are dumb as rocks, but what they lack in smarts they make up for in tenaciousness.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Tom. They're a little bit expensive, but if the chickens start to really get to me, I may have to bite the bullet!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd get that thing that I can't think of what it's called anymore. It's a motion sensor that shoots water once activated. Remember? I was going to get it to chase off my raccoons


----------



## t_mclellan (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm still looking for a good drawing with spec's.
They can be made for almost nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2009)

That's right! The Scarecrow! It's a motion activated predator repellent that shoots water when it senses motion. They cost about $70. I'll give that a try. Thanks, Maggie.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2009)

Since you have already told the neighbor I would tell her/him one more time and at that time tell them tht if I find any more chickens in my yard I will capture and then turn them into whomever ( ASPPCA HSUS local shelter) I can tolerate some animal crossing but enough is enough IMHO.


----------



## katesgoey (Dec 26, 2009)

emysemys said:


> That's right! The Scarecrow! It's a motion activated predator repellent that shoots water when it senses motion. They cost about $70. I'll give that a try. Thanks, Maggie.



Not sure that will work Yvonne, unless it sprays hard right at the chicken(s). Most birds like water and are used to it - our neighborhood chickens are out picking and scraping away even in a downpouring rain.


----------



## Isa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that you have to do extra work because of the chickens and I really do not like your neigbor!


----------



## Laura (Dec 27, 2009)

You are kind of rural where you are, but check with your local City Ordinances about chickens and running free. Some places say they can have them, but they Must be kept contained. Local Muni Codes. 
If no one is complaining about your pile moving and getting spread.. then let them eat your bugs!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't suppose lying in wait with a hose and a spray nozzle for a couple of mornings in a row would dissuade them? Maybe pay a neighborhood kid a few bucks to do it several days in a row? Wish we lived closer; my 13-year-old would do it with gusto!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2009)

To be honest and not trying to start another debate but I do not think chickens are smart enough to profit from learned behaviour, I could be wrong but I just don't see a chicken thinking, wow I have been sprayed every morning I went to that manure pile maybe I will go somewhere else.


----------



## chadk (Dec 27, 2009)

Another option... if you can't beat them, let them do some of your work for you...

A simple border of wood or rock or anything a few inches high along the edge of the manure pile should keep it from spreading over to the road. Then just toss our your manure, and let them do all the spreading for you. They eat any maggots, flies, and other bugs, and save you lots of work.

And while you are at it, you could build a nice dark nest box nearby, with fresh hay, and see if you can convince the chickens to lay some fresh eggs for you... Talk about getting back at the neighbors...


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2009)

That's the best suggestion that I've heard yet. I was also thinking how Yvonne could benefit from these chickens. How could she get some free organic eggs.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 27, 2009)

I've got to admit, Chad's solution has the distinct air of poetic justice about it.


----------



## webskipper (Dec 27, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I do not think chickens are smart enough to profit from learned behaviour



Didn't they once use Chickens to learn colors for food or cocaine? I know they did it with Rats.

The suggestion to get the free eggs cracks me up. Put out a sign for "Fresh Eggs $1 a Dozen".

I Raced Pigeons in my High School days and the City came out to check for leg id tags. Same laws apply to poultry.


----------

